# بنت خارجه من الكنيسه وواحد بدقن قالها هتتحجبى قريب



## ROWIS (27 يونيو 2012)

​*ماركو سمير : بنت خارجه من الكنيسه وواحد بدقن قالها هتتحجبى قريب وهتتربى راحت مصوته ولميت عليه الناس وبعد العلقه اكتشفوا انه امين شرطه
* وقد وصلتنا فى شبكة رصد عدة رسائل من مثل هذه الحوادث بعض الاشخاص الملتحون والمنتقبات يوقفون النساء فى الشارع ويهددوا اذا لم يطلقوا اللحى ويرتدوا الحجاب سوف يقوموا بعقابهم ويتضح ان هؤلاء الاشخاص بعد ذلك عناصر امنية .. وقد حذر بعض النشطاء من مثل هذه النوعية من الاشخاص التى قد تكون تعمل لصالح احد الجهات الامنية لتشويه فصيل معين يعيش مع ابناء الوطن الواحد*.

*ياريت الناس متخفش واللي يحصل معاه كده لازم يكون ليه رد فعل*​


----------



## ROWIS (27 يونيو 2012)




----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2012)

امين شرطة بدقن 
ههههههه
متصدقش كل اللى بيبقى موجود على النت 
من قبل مرسي وبنقابل مضايقات من المتعصبين ان مكانش قدامنا وعينى عينك بيبقى من ورا ضهرنا


----------



## ROWIS (27 يونيو 2012)

*مفيش مشكلة، ولكن لما الاسلامين يطلعوا ويقولوا كده، يبقى نفهم من الكلام ان ده كرت اخضر اننا نتعامل احنا بقى مع الناس دول
مهو مش معقول هايخلوا الناس تهيج على الملتحين وتمشي تضربهم، ولكن انه يصدر تصريح معناه ان الناس الملتحية دي ما هم الا ملتحين واتعاملوا معاهم بالضرب، يبقى شكراً .. ولا إيه؟
*


----------



## Strident (27 يونيو 2012)

مش اي حاجة تصدقوها....ولو هم صادقين يبقى كل ملتحي يضايق بنت، يترن علقة محترمة....

امين؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يونيو 2012)

*دا انا حالفه بايمانات المسلمين و المسيحيين و اليهود انه الي هيعمل فيا او في امي كدا هنربيهم...

ابويا حالف ليموت الي يتعرض لي

اما نشوف هيعملوا ايه البشوات...

عموما انا بمشي في الشارع مبسوطه كل يوم و لا بيحصل لي اي حاجه

ربنا يستر...​*


----------



## grges monir (27 يونيو 2012)

محدش يقدر يخلينا نعمل حاجة غصب عنا لو كان مين ؟؟؟


----------



## zezza (27 يونيو 2012)

*سواء كان حقيقى ولا امن دولة ففى الحالتين هيتربى صح *


----------



## چاكس (27 يونيو 2012)

*حصل موقف مع جارتنا المسيحية كانت قاعدة فى البالكون 
قامت واحدة فى العمارة اللى قصادنا لابسة شوال و مش باين منها الا عنيها
قالت لها " انتى يا اخت .. ادخلى يلا و اقفلى على نفسك و غطى شعرك ده و البسى عدل "
ردت عليها جارتنا المسيحية " حضرتك دى حرية شخصية كل واحد حر فى نفسه "
منطقتش كلمة المنقبة
انا لو كان ده حصل لأمى ... كان زمان الست دى بيدعولها بالرحمة
مش ناقص غير شويه رعاع يتكلموا و صوتهم يعلى بتفاهات و جهل

*


----------



## soul & life (27 يونيو 2012)

*مش دايما كلام النت بيكون صح  معاكم لكن كمان مش دايما بيكون كدب*
*فى اسكندريه وتحديدا امام كنيسة العدرا محرم بك كان فى كتابة  نص اكليل بعد القداس يوم الاحد واخوات العروسه وبنات خالها طالعين من الكنيسه وكانوا لابسين ملابس تليق بالمناسبه علشان الصور ليست ملفته للنظر ولكن بحكم انهم بنات  مهتمين بالمناسبه .. المهم وهما طالعين من الكنيسه وقفتهم ست منقبه واعدت تزعق وتشتم فيهم وتقولهم انتم كفره انتم معندكمش ايمان ايه اللى عاملينه دا وشتمت الشباب اللى معاهم بالفاظ مش كويسه واتلموا الناس عليهم وقالولها انتى مالك بيهم هما  احرار وبالعافيه مشوها وكانت هتبقا مشكله كبيره لكن ربنا ادخل وانهى الموقف .*
*اللى عاوزه اقوله لبناتنا واخواتنا ياريت يا بنات متدوش فرصه لحد حقير ينتقدنا *
*احنا مش هنتحجب ولا ممكن اى حد يفرض علينا امر ما لكن انا بشوف اننا احيانا بننسى اننا بنات المسيح ولبسنا بيكون ملفت جداا للنظر ارجوكم مش خوف ولا قلق منهم لا علشان خاطر المسيح احنا لازم ناخد بالنا من لبسنا علشان المسيح ميتجرحش بسببنا من احقر البشر *


----------



## چاكس (27 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *مش دايما كلام النت بيكون صح  معاكم لكن كمان مش دايما بيكون كدب*
> *فى اسكندريه وتحديدا امام كنيسة العدرا محرم بك كان فى كتابة  نص اكليل بعد القداس يوم الاحد واخوات العروسه وبنات خالها طالعين من الكنيسه وكانوا لابسين ملابس تليق بالمناسبه علشان الصور ليست ملفته للنظر ولكن بحكم انهم بنات  مهتمين بالمناسبه .. المهم وهما طالعين من الكنيسه وقفتهم ست منقبه واعدت تزعق وتشتم فيهم وتقولهم انتم كفره انتم معندكمش ايمان ايه اللى عاملينه دا وشتمت الشباب اللى معاهم بالفاظ مش كويسه واتلموا الناس عليهم وقالولها انتى مالك بيهم هما  احرار وبالعافيه مشوها وكانت هتبقا مشكله كبيره لكن ربنا ادخل وانهى الموقف .*
> *اللى عاوزه اقوله لبناتنا واخواتنا ياريت يا بنات متدوش فرصه لحد حقير ينتقدنا *
> *احنا مش هنتحجب ولا ممكن اى حد يفرض علينا امر ما لكن انا بشوف اننا احيانا بننسى اننا بنات المسيح ولبسنا بيكون ملفت جداا للنظر ارجوكم مش خوف ولا قلق منهم لا علشان خاطر المسيح احنا لازم ناخد بالنا من لبسنا علشان المسيح ميتجرحش بسببنا من احقر البشر *


*
Just تعقيب صغير بس على كلام حضرتك ... انتم من حقكم انكم تعملو اللى انتم عايزينه 
دخلهم ايه هما فى اللبس ولا المناسبات الخاصة بكم 
متسمحوش ليهم انكم يخوفوكو بالصوت العالى ... *


----------



## soul & life (27 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *Just تعقيب صغير بس على كلام حضرتك ... انتم من حقكم انكم تعملو اللى انتم عايزينه *
> *دخلهم ايه هما فى اللبس ولا المناسبات الخاصة بكم *
> *متسمحوش ليهم انكم يخوفوكو بالصوت العالى ... *


 

لا كلامى مكنش بمعنى انى ابتديت اخااف نيفر ابدا بالعكس انا مش خايفه ولا قلقانه انهم يفرضوا ارئهم ومعتقداتهم  علينا  لكن انا ومن قبل وفى كل مره بتسمحلى الفرصه انى اناشد البنات والسيدات  انهم يحاولوا  يقفوا امام المرايه قبل ما تنزل من البيت وتشوف كويس لبسها دا يناسب تلبسه بنت المسيح او لا بحكم  مكان سكنى ووجودى قريب من كنيسه بشوف البنات  المسيحيات باستمرار فى الكنيسه وبصراحه مش كلهم فى كتير من البنات لا لبسهم  يحتاج انها تعيد النظر فيه حتى لو كان دا فايت علينا زمان دلوات علشان منسمعش كلمه من حد حقير ويهين ويجرح فى المسيح وبناته لازم نلتفت للبسنا وسلوكيتنا فى الشارع
اشكرك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *مش دايما كلام النت بيكون صح  معاكم لكن كمان مش دايما بيكون كدب*
> *فى اسكندريه وتحديدا امام كنيسة العدرا محرم بك كان فى كتابة  نص اكليل بعد القداس يوم الاحد واخوات العروسه وبنات خالها طالعين من الكنيسه وكانوا لابسين ملابس تليق بالمناسبه علشان الصور ليست ملفته للنظر ولكن بحكم انهم بنات  مهتمين بالمناسبه .. المهم وهما طالعين من الكنيسه وقفتهم ست منقبه واعدت تزعق وتشتم فيهم وتقولهم انتم كفره انتم معندكمش ايمان ايه اللى عاملينه دا وشتمت الشباب اللى معاهم بالفاظ مش كويسه واتلموا الناس عليهم وقالولها انتى مالك بيهم هما  احرار وبالعافيه مشوها وكانت هتبقا مشكله كبيره لكن ربنا ادخل وانهى الموقف .*
> *اللى عاوزه اقوله لبناتنا واخواتنا ياريت يا بنات متدوش فرصه لحد حقير ينتقدنا *
> *احنا مش هنتحجب ولا ممكن اى حد يفرض علينا امر ما لكن انا بشوف اننا احيانا بننسى اننا بنات المسيح ولبسنا بيكون ملفت جداا للنظر ارجوكم مش خوف ولا قلق منهم لا علشان خاطر المسيح احنا لازم ناخد بالنا من لبسنا علشان المسيح ميتجرحش بسببنا من احقر البشر *



*يانهار اسود على اللى كان ممكن يحصل للست دى لو انا موجودة .. كنت علمتها التربية على اصولها .. لو انتى بتقولى لبسهم مش ملفت ( و للعلم ان كهنة العدرا محرم بك مش متساهلين اوى فى اللبس ) يبقى مش من حقها تتكلم ... و حتى لو مش لابسين ميخصهاش و هى مالها مين خلاها واصية علينا ... و تطول لسانها بتاع ايه .. اللى يطول لسانه يتقص .. و جاية تتشطر على المسيحيين تروح تستر كل واحدة لابسالى حجاب و عليه بنطلون سكينى مبين اكتر من اللى مخبيه ... تمشى الشارع لاخره بس هتبقى فى محطة مصر و تتفرج على الحجاب الشرعى على البنطلونات المقلوعة مش الملبوسة *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يونيو 2012)

علينا ان نتمسك بحقوقنا  ولا نخاف من شوية بلطجية


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *مش دايما كلام النت بيكون صح  معاكم لكن كمان مش دايما بيكون كدب*
> *فى اسكندريه وتحديدا امام كنيسة العدرا محرم بك كان فى كتابة  نص اكليل بعد القداس يوم الاحد واخوات العروسه وبنات خالها طالعين من الكنيسه وكانوا لابسين ملابس تليق بالمناسبه علشان الصور ليست ملفته للنظر ولكن بحكم انهم بنات  مهتمين بالمناسبه .. المهم وهما طالعين من الكنيسه وقفتهم ست منقبه واعدت تزعق وتشتم فيهم وتقولهم انتم كفره انتم معندكمش ايمان ايه اللى عاملينه دا وشتمت الشباب اللى معاهم بالفاظ مش كويسه واتلموا الناس عليهم وقالولها انتى مالك بيهم هما  احرار وبالعافيه مشوها وكانت هتبقا مشكله كبيره لكن ربنا ادخل وانهى الموقف .*
> *اللى عاوزه اقوله لبناتنا واخواتنا ياريت يا بنات متدوش فرصه لحد حقير ينتقدنا *
> *احنا مش هنتحجب ولا ممكن اى حد يفرض علينا امر ما لكن انا بشوف اننا احيانا بننسى اننا بنات المسيح ولبسنا بيكون ملفت جداا للنظر ارجوكم مش خوف ولا قلق منهم لا علشان خاطر المسيح احنا لازم ناخد بالنا من لبسنا علشان المسيح ميتجرحش بسببنا من احقر البشر *



* كلامك مضبوط فعلا احنا بروح الكنيسة فى الافراح كتير بنشوف بنات لابسة  حاجات غريبة . انا معاكى انى المفروض البنات لايعطيهم الفرصة .  ربنا يحافظ على كل بنات الملك ديما يارب
 حتة من عدو المراة  . بس الست دة غلطانة  بجد كانت جابت علبة مية ولاحله مية وطش عليهم . كان الميكاج يروح وهتعرف انهم اصحاب الرحالة بس  يعنى رجالة فى بعض يعنى ​*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:fun_lol:


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *[COLOR="Black
> و جاية تتشطر على المسيحيين تروح تستر كل واحدة لابسالى حجاب و عليه بنطلون سكينى مبين اكتر من اللى مخبيه .
> [CENTER][SIZE="4"] عفوا فين الترجمة . واحدة واحدة علينا  بنطلون سكينى  يعنى اية  بتحط سكينة فى البنطلون يعنى
> باامانة مش فاهم .**[/CENTER]
> ...



 ربنا يحمى بنات الملك ديما يارب​


----------



## ahraf ayad (27 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يانهار اسود على اللى كان ممكن يحصل للست دى لو انا موجودة .. كنت علمتها التربية على اصولها .. لو انتى بتقولى لبسهم مش ملفت ( و للعلم ان كهنة العدرا محرم بك مش متساهلين اوى فى اللبس ) يبقى مش من حقها تتكلم ... و حتى لو مش لابسين ميخصهاش و هى مالها مين خلاها واصية علينا ... و تطول لسانها بتاع ايه .. اللى يطول لسانه يتقص .. و جاية تتشطر على المسيحيين تروح تستر كل واحدة لابسالى حجاب و عليه بنطلون سكينى مبين اكتر من اللى مخبيه ... تمشى الشارع لاخره بس هتبقى فى محطة مصر و تتفرج على الحجاب الشرعى على البنطلونات المقلوعة مش الملبوسة *


اصلي هو دوة الكلام بنتاتنا بمليون راجل مش مية


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 يونيو 2012)

ahraf ayad قال:


> اصلي هو دوة الكلام بنتاتنا بمليون راجل مش مية



* مش هنجامل يااستاذ ولاميلون راجل ولاحتى وصلت عيل صغير.  مفيش بنت مسيحية بتسد فى خناقة  ولاتقدر تصمد ابدا اخرها شوية بكى ولو الموضوع زاد يغمى عليها  مش تسخن البنات  اوك 
 دة الحقيقة . ارجو من  بنات الملك انك تحكم العقل كويس وتفكر كويس وتكون بعيدة النظر ومش تبص تحت رجليها  والمسيح يحافظ عليهم يارب​*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 يونيو 2012)

حصل قدام عينى فى رمسيس عند محطة المترو 2 بنات غير محجبات وباين عليهم المسيحية بلبس السلسلة ام صليب متجهين لسلم المترو وواحد ملتحى بجلبيه قصيرة ... وقف بجوارهم وقالهم مش قولنا 100 مرة تحترموا نفسكم وتلبسوا الحجاب . الحجاب طهارة والعفة ... طبعا بصوت عالى وبيزعق ... البنات اخدوا جنب ومشيوا اسرع ونزلوا سلم المترو بسرعة.. وقف يبص عليهم لحد ما اختفوا من قدامة وهو مشى فى اتجاه تانى ... انا قولت لو مشى وراهم او اعترضهم كنت هدخل ... ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ربنا يحمى بنات الملك ديما يارب​



*سكينى يعنى زى الجلد نوع من انواع البنطلونات الجديدة بيبقى خفيف جدا و استرتش جدا من الاخر كأنها مش لابسة حاجة 
مش فكرة قوة ولا بلطجة ... الذكاء اللى انت بتتكلم عنه دة فى الاوساط اللى بتعمل كدة بيقال عليه ضعف .. الرد ميكونش فيه قلة ادب بس لازم توقف اللى قدامك عند حده و تفوقه .*



يوليوس44 قال:


> * مش هنجامل يااستاذ ولاميلون راجل ولاحتى وصلت عيل صغير.  مفيش بنت مسيحية بتسد فى خناقة  ولاتقدر تصمد ابدا اخرها شوية بكى ولو الموضوع زاد يغمى عليها  مش تسخن البنات  اوك
> دة الحقيقة . ارجو من  بنات الملك انك تحكم العقل كويس وتفكر كويس وتكون بعيدة النظر ومش تبص تحت رجليها  والمسيح يحافظ عليهم يارب​*



*انا اسفة بس انت كدة متعرفش بنات مسيحيين بحق الله .. افتكر من سنة كنت مروحة من كورس على البحر و شعرى فرداه فبيطير و كان معايا بنت مسلمة راجل وقفنى يقولى ياريت لو كنتى تلميه بدل ما الشباب بيتفرجو الحجاب سترة قولتله شكرا يا حج بس انا مسيحية و شعرى مفهوش قلة ادب قالى بس المسيحية فيها حجاب قولتله معلش مش حضرتك اللى هتقولى المسيحية فيها ايه .. البنت بعد ما مشينا بتقولى اصله فى القرآن من رأى منكر فليغيره قولتلها و النبى و شعرى بقا منكر و اللبس اللى المحجبات بيلبسوه دة اللى حلال البنت معرفتش تنطق .. طول ما انت شايف ان البنت ضعيفة و غلبانة و لو كلمتها هتقعد تعيط .. دة مش معناه انها بنت ربنا ولا انها مؤدبة .. شتان ما بين الادب و الخيبة .. دى ضعيفة متعاملتش وسط الناس و مسيرها هتتاكل و اى حد هيتحكم فيها 
الادب و اننا ولاد الله حاجة .. و قوة انك بنت الملك تبقى عارفة حقوقك و حدودك و تعرفى اللى قدامك حدوده حاجة تانية .. الادب و التدين مش ضعف ولا عياط ولا الخيبة دى *


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سكينى يعنى زى الجلد نوع من انواع البنطلونات الجديدة بيبقى خفيف جدا و استرتش جدا من الاخر كأنها مش لابسة حاجة
> مش فكرة قوة ولا بلطجة ... الذكاء اللى انت بتتكلم عنه دة فى الاوساط اللى بتعمل كدة بيقال عليه ضعف .. الرد ميكونش فيه قلة ادب بس لازم توقف اللى قدامك عند حده و تفوقه .*
> 
> * نورتى المحكمة  اممممممممم  بتمشى فى انه شارع علشان اروح اتصور واعلقها فى  الصالون واكتب كان فى التاريخ هذا النوع وانقرضههههههههه ربنا يسامحهم   نشكر المسيح بناتنا مش كدة ​*
> ...



 فرق كبير بين استخدام العقل والحكمة واستخدام العضلات والقوة وخصوصا لو كانت بنات  . عارفة لو شباب  يستخدم عضلاتة ويضرب وينضرب عادى لكن بنات  لالالالاطبعا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يونيو 2012)

*استخدام القوة مش معناه انك تعلى صوتك و تشتم و تضرب ... عندك مشكلة فى فهم القوة ... مفيش بنت بتمشى تجر شكل حد و لو حد قال كلمة مش هنرد اكيد .. لكن اما واحد يوقفك و يتكلم لازم توقفه عند حده بالادب ... الذكاء بقا انى اقف اعيط ؟؟ ولا حد يقولى كلمة اخاف و امد بسرعة و امشى من وشه ؟؟ فاهم الذكاء غلط .. الذكاء فى اختيار الالفاظ فى الوقفة فى انك تبين انك مش خايف .. طول ما اللى قدامك حاسس انك اضعف منه مش هيتلم .. انت عايش وسط الناس عايشين بقانون الغابة .. و الراجل اللى كلمنى مكنش يقدر يقول حرف زيادة عشان حس انى مش ضعيفة ولا خايفة .. اى راجل بيخاف اكتر اما تكون البنت قوية .. يخاف تلبسه مصيبة .. لكن الضعيفة تتهرس و لا تنطقش 

و لو ناوى نتناقش فى موضوع القوة و الذكاء ولا العياط و الهروب افتح موضوع فى العام عشان هنا لنقل الاخبار مش للمناقشة *


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *استخدام القوة مش معناه انك تعلى صوتك و تشتم و تضرب ... عندك مشكلة فى فهم القوة ... مفيش بنت بتمشى تجر شكل حد و لو حد قال كلمة مش هنرد اكيد .. لكن اما واحد يوقفك و يتكلم لازم توقفه عند حده بالادب ... الذكاء بقا انى اقف اعيط ؟؟ ولا حد يقولى كلمة اخاف و امد بسرعة و امشى من وشه ؟؟ فاهم الذكاء غلط .. الذكاء فى اختيار الالفاظ فى الوقفة فى انك تبين انك مش خايف .. طول ما اللى قدامك حاسس انك اضعف منه مش هيتلم .. انت عايش وسط الناس عايشين بقانون الغابة .. و الراجل اللى كلمنى مكنش يقدر يقول حرف زيادة عشان حس انى مش ضعيفة ولا خايفة .. اى راجل بيخاف اكتر اما تكون البنت قوية .. يخاف تلبسه مصيبة .. لكن الضعيفة تتهرس و لا تنطقش
> 
> و لو ناوى نتناقش فى موضوع القوة و الذكاء ولا العياط و الهروب افتح موضوع فى العام عشان هنا لنقل الاخبار مش للمناقشة *



* اوكى افتحى الموضوع وانا معاكى ونتناقش كلها والبنات والشباب المنتدى ​*


----------



## SALVATION (27 يونيو 2012)

برغم كلامكم ده انا مبسوط اوى اوى
لان فى بنات كتييير بلبسها بتسيىء للمسيح واقل حاجة بيقولوا عليها اصلها مسيحية واكيد سهل انى اوصل لها يعنى بالبسك اللى بتقولى عليه حرية انتى بتهينى مسيحك واخواتك البنات بقينا بنلبس لبس مش بتعنا 
ومعتقدش ان هى دى ملابس الحشمة اللى اتكلم عليها القديس بولس الرسول
اعتقد ان اغلب البنات دلوقت هتلبس لبس الحشمة مش علشان ربنا لاء علشان خايفة
ربنا يعطينا روح الحكمة​


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2012)

لبس البنت مبيحكمش ان كانت مسيحيه او مسلمه 
اعرف كتير مسلمات لبسهم اصعب من مسيحيات كتير وبشعرهم  وبرضه بيجيبولنا احنا الكلام 
فمش مبرر اننا نربط بين اللبس وبين الديانه


----------



## soul & life (27 يونيو 2012)

*يا بنات اولا انا ضدد اننا نتاْثر بكلامهم او حتى نغير من سلوكيتنا واسلوبنا فى الحياة علشان خاطر شوية رعاع ومتخلفين وراجعيين تمام كده؟*

*لكن كمان انا سيده مسيحيه وبقولكم اهو يا بنات  انا بشوف بنات فى الكنيسه لبسها ملفت جدا للنظر وبكون من جوايا حزينه جدا علي الاهالى اللى سمحت لبناتهم ينزلوا كده من البيت يمكن لانى اكبر  عمريا منكم شايفه الموضوع بدون تحيز وبهدوء  ويمكن لانى متزوجه و بختار لبسى بعنايه وبدقق اوى فى اختيارى بقيت اشعر ان البنات اليومين دول ناسيين تماما ان قبل اى شىء لازم بلبسك ترضى مسيحك وكنيستك ومتخليش اى حد من جوه الكنيسه او براها يبصلك بصه وحشه .*
*شقاوة انا عارفه ان كل  بنات بلدى كده ههههه بيتعفرتوا وعلطول روحهم فى مناخيرهم احنا  موصفين بكده لكن لو افترضنا رديتى عليها وهى ردت عليكى وبهدلتك فى الشارع ايه موقفك؟ حبيبتى انا ضدد ان الواحد يتناقش او يتكلم مع حمقا مثل هؤولاء لانهم وببساطه مش هيستوعبوا كلامك ودفاعك عن نفسك وانك مش غلط وهما الغلط نفسه هتهينى نفسك لمجرد انك تتوقفى للرد عليهم لا تجادل الاحمق  دا رايى مع العلم انى كتير مبعرفش املك اعصابى وكعادة السكندريه  عصبيين وروحهم فى مناخيرهم  لكن لازم الايام الجايه كلنا نضبط اعصابنا لانه من المفروض ان المواقف دى جايه كتير  !!!!سلام المسيح مع جميعكم .*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *يا بنات اولا انا ضدد اننا نتاْثر بكلامهم او حتى نغير من سلوكيتنا واسلوبنا فى الحياة علشان خاطر شوية رعاع ومتخلفين وراجعيين تمام كده؟*
> 
> *لكن كمان انا سيده مسيحيه وبقولكم اهو يا بنات  انا بشوف بنات فى الكنيسه لبسها ملفت جدا للنظر وبكون من جوايا حزينه جدا علي الاهالى اللى سمحت لبناتهم ينزلوا كده من البيت يمكن لانى اكبر  عمريا منكم شايفه الموضوع بدون تحيز وبهدوء  ويمكن لانى متزوجه و بختار لبسى بعنايه وبدقق اوى فى اختيارى بقيت اشعر ان البنات اليومين دول ناسيين تماما ان قبل اى شىء لازم بلبسك ترضى مسيحك وكنيستك ومتخليش اى حد من جوه الكنيسه او براها يبصلك بصه وحشه .*
> *شقاوة انا عارفه ان كل  بنات بلدى كده ههههه بيتعفرتوا وعلطول روحهم فى مناخيرهم احنا  موصفين بكده لكن لو افترضنا رديتى عليها وهى ردت عليكى وبهدلتك فى الشارع ايه موقفك؟ حبيبتى انا ضدد ان الواحد يتناقش او يتكلم مع حمقا مثل هؤولاء لانهم وببساطه مش هيستوعبوا كلامك ودفاعك عن نفسك وانك مش غلط وهما الغلط نفسه هتهينى نفسك لمجرد انك تتوقفى للرد عليهم لا تجادل الاحمق  دا رايى مع العلم انى كتير مبعرفش املك اعصابى وكعادة السكندريه  عصبيين وروحهم فى مناخيرهم  لكن لازم الايام الجايه كلنا نضبط اعصابنا لانه من المفروض ان المواقف دى جايه كتير  !!!!سلام المسيح مع جميعكم .*



ا*نا معاكى ان فيه بنات بتلبس ملفت و دة غلط ... بس حسب كلامك فى اول مشاركة انهم كانو لابسين عادى لبس محترم بس مناسب لخطوبة .. و لو افترضنا انه وحش هل من حقها تتكلم ؟؟ محدش يجيب دماغ على دماغى و تقولولى اة ... و انتى قولتى انها شتمت من غير حاجة يبقى كدة كدة البنات اتشتمو اقل ما فيها ياخدو حقهم بقا هتعمل ايه اكتر من قلة ادبها اللى هى عملتها من غير حاجة ؟؟ اقل حاجة يعنى هتعكننو عليها زى ماهى ضايقتهم بغلطها دة اضعف الايمان .. لكن تقولو سورى و تمشو يبقى انا اسفة يعنى هناخد على قفانا اما نقول يا كفى الفترة الجاية .. لازم يفهمو ان محدش له وصاية علينا .. *


----------



## Twin (27 يونيو 2012)

*صح او غلط *
*اشتغالات أو حقايق*
*أمين شرطة والا حيوان سلفي*
*أمن دولة والا حزب النور*
*مخطط  خارجي أو داخلي*























*المصيبة أن بنتنا وامهتنا بيتعرضوا للتحرش والأعتداء*
*فالمصيبة لسة قائمة وفي ذيادة*


*ربنا يستر*​


----------



## soul & life (27 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ا*نا معاكى ان فيه بنات بتلبس ملفت و دة غلط ... بس حسب كلامك فى اول مشاركة انهم كانو لابسين عادى لبس محترم بس مناسب لخطوبة .. و لو افترضنا انه وحش هل من حقها تتكلم ؟؟ محدش يجيب دماغ على دماغى و تقولولى اة ... و انتى قولتى انها شتمت من غير حاجة يبقى كدة كدة البنات اتشتمو اقل ما فيها ياخدو حقهم بقا هتعمل ايه اكتر من قلة ادبها اللى هى عملتها من غير حاجة ؟؟ اقل حاجة يعنى هتعكننو عليها زى ماهى ضايقتهم بغلطها دة اضعف الايمان .. لكن تقولو سورى و تمشو يبقى انا اسفة يعنى هناخد على قفانا اما نقول يا كفى الفترة الجاية .. لازم يفهمو ان محدش له وصاية علينا .. *


 حبيبتى انا اولا كلامى على اللبس دا بوجه عام مش فى الموقف دا  بالاخص
انا بتكلم على البنات عموما 
لو هنتكلم على الموقف دا بالاخص البنات  فعلا زى ما كتبت لابسين لبس مناسب لخطوبه للمناسبه بتاعتهم  لكن بصراحه كمان هو اوفر انهم يطلعوا من الكنيسه يتمشوا بيه فى الشارع وحتى يا ستى نفترض انها موضه وهما شايفيين ان كده صح وجات واحده منقبه وبصت بصه مش كويسه واخلاقها ودينها سمحولها انها تنتقد البنات دول وتقولهم ايه اللى عاملينوا فى نفسكم دا اقف انا ارد وشتيمه بشتيمه والناس تتفرج عليا؟؟؟؟؟ ولا احتقرها  لانها بالفعل حقيره ومردش عليها وابهدل نفسى  مع واحده مهزئه اساسا؟؟؟؟؟؟
فى نقطه انتى  عدتيها او مش حابه تقتنعى بيها هو انك لو نزلتى لمستوى الاحمق ووقفتى تتكلمى معاه ممكن اللى جاى من بعيد ميعرفش يفرق مين المحترم والمهذب ومين اللى غلط فى غلط  !!!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> حبيبتى انا اولا كلامى على اللبس دا بوجه عام مش فى الموقف دا  بالاخص
> انا بتكلم على البنات عموما
> لو هنتكلم على الموقف دا بالاخص البنات  فعلا زى ما كتبت لابسين لبس مناسب لخطوبه للمناسبه بتاعتهم  لكن بصراحه كمان هو اوفر انهم يطلعوا من الكنيسه يتمشوا بيه فى الشارع وحتى يا ستى نفترض انها موضه وهما شايفيين ان كده صح وجات واحده منقبه وبصت بصه مش كويسه واخلاقها ودينها سمحولها انها تنتقد البنات دول وتقولهم ايه اللى عاملينوا فى نفسكم دا اقف انا ارد وشتيمه بشتيمه والناس تتفرج عليا؟؟؟؟؟ ولا احتقرها  لانها بالفعل حقيره ومردش عليها وابهدل نفسى  مع واحده مهزئه اساسا؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فى نقطه انتى  عدتيها او مش حابه تقتنعى بيها هو انك لو نزلتى لمستوى الاحمق ووقفتى تتكلمى معاه ممكن اللى جاى من بعيد ميعرفش يفرق مين المحترم والمهذب ومين اللى غلط فى غلط  !!!



*ياستى انا مجيبتش سيرة اننا نشتمها ولا نطول لساننا احنا هنرد بالادب اكيد مش هطلع من كنيسة و اشتم مش هتوصل لكدة ابدا .. لو هتخافى على صورتك من الناس يبقى اللى يتحرش بيكى اوعى تتكلمى عشان ميقولش انا معملتش حاجة و هى بتتبلى عليا و ممكن الناس تصدقه ! اكيد لو رديتى بأدب و بطريقة محترمة لكن متتنازليش على حقك لو انتى مش غلطانة ..*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يونيو 2012)

ينقل للعام،
اعتقد ممكن يكون امين شرطه مفصول ومعاه كارنيه لم يسلمه بعد
ولكن الشرطه حتى الان لم يتم السماح لهم بتربية لحاهم


----------



## mero_engel (27 يونيو 2012)

ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا


----------



## Strident (28 يونيو 2012)

كﻻمي هيزعل ناس كتير.....بس محشور في زوري وﻻزم اقوله....وكمان قبل اي حاجة انا قبطي ارثوذكسي...


1- حاجة تغيظ الناس اللي تقعد تقول للبنات احتشموا ولبس بنت المسيح ومش عارف ايه......ده كﻻم ناس تأثرت بالثقافة الإسﻻمية.....وتقعد تسأل لبس الافراح، وفوق الركبة وتحت الركبة....

في الغرب الناس تلبس فوق الركبة عادي لان الناس عنيها نضيفة...وناس بتحب ربنا جداً وانا اتعاملت معاهم شخصياً...احسن مننا مليون مرة...

سيبوكم من الثقافة المهببة اللي خدناها من برة، بتاعت المرأة عورة وفتنة!


2- الاقباط جبناء....ويدفعون ثمن جبنهم غالي جداً! يفضلوا يتملقوا الحاكم، ومستنيينه يمن عليهم بحقوقهم، بحجة الإيمان والرب يدافع عنا، وقلب الملك في يد الرب حيثما شاء يميله، واخضعوا للسﻻطين...

من زمان والحكام بيتعاملوا مع الكنيسة على انها امتداد للحكومة، مسئولة عن خضوع الرعايا المسيحيين...
وللاسف الكنيسة رضيت لنفسها هذا الدور المهين والرخيص على مدى التاريخ....

3- مش هتاخدوا حريتكم غير لما تدفعوا تمنها غالي.....لما يقولوا لابسة كده اصلها مسيحية....وتخافوا، يبقى ذنبكم على جنبكم!! البسوا بقى الخيام زيهم!!
لو ما استحملتوش، وضحيتوا كتير من اجل حقوقكم....يبقى ماترجعوش تعيطوا وتقولوا بنتظلم!

لما ييجي الانبا بيشوي يقول لنا البنات تلبس زي المسلمين، قدام ناس من برة.....وتسكتوا....يبقى ﻻ مؤاخذة يعني...



اخطيت سامحوني بس فعﻻً انا مش قادر...كفاياكم بقى عقلية الذل والعبودية والجبن....واسترجلوا مرة بقى ودافعوا عن حقوقكم....لانه لو معندكمش استعداد تموتوا عشانها....هتعملوا في عيالكم نفس الجريمة اللي جدودنا عملوها فينا


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (28 يونيو 2012)

Hi Vivian you all right ......!well don your comment is the best comment ever i read about such a subject God bless


----------



## چاكس (28 يونيو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> كﻻمي هيزعل ناس كتير.....بس محشور في زوري وﻻزم اقوله....وكمان قبل اي حاجة انا قبطي ارثوذكسي...
> 
> 
> 1- حاجة تغيظ الناس اللي تقعد تقول للبنات احتشموا ولبس بنت المسيح ومش عارف ايه......ده كﻻم ناس تأثرت بالثقافة الإسﻻمية.....وتقعد تسأل لبس الافراح، وفوق الركبة وتحت الركبة....
> ...




*اؤيد هذا الكلام و بشدة 
اعتقد ان الاوان قد فات على الزعل بين الاخوة و بعضهم و جاء الوقت اللى الكل لازم يتكلم فيه بصراحة و من غير مجاملات لحد و من غير نفاق لأن الصراحة و الوضوح اسهل طريق لمناقشة المشاكل 
انا اتفق مع حضرتك ان اخواتى و اخوانى المسيحين متهاونين فى حقهم و لا اعلم السبب !! لكن من هنا تحديدا من هذا المنتدى لمست فيهم الايمان بالكتاب المقدس و خضوعهم الى قوة الرب التى تساندهم بل و يعتمدون عليها اعتمادا كليا فى بعض الاحيان كما لاحظت من الردود !
هذا يحيرنى فعلا ! انا كلا دينى لا اطيق ان ارى احد يتعدى على حق اخر ايا ما كان الدين و الملة و الجنسية لا يهمنى هذه الشكليات فكلنا بشر لنا حق فى الحياة و الفرق الوحيد بيننا هو الافعال الجيدة لانها تبقى ذكرى جميلة حتى بعد الموت .

لكنى لمست هنا فيهم روح الاعتماد فقط دون جهد على الاله ، و ارجو تفهم قصدى فانا لا اعيب و لا استطيع ان اعيب فى هذا لكن صدقونى لن تنحل المشاكل بهذا الكلام ، بالعقل اذا صدقت بانى خلق من اله و انه اعطانى حرية الاختيار لأثبت شيئا لا اعلمه حقا ، فماذا على ان افعل ؟! هل فقط اقول له انت و انت و انت و ادعوه بكل انواع الدعاء ان يحل مشاكلى و انا جالس على كرسى فى غرفتى !! اذا لماذا خلقنى اذا كان هو من يتصرف و يحل و يعقد .. اذا لا فائدة لأعمالى فهو سيدبر كل شئ .

اؤكد ان ردى هذا ليس لهدف دينى بل هو تعقيبا على ظروف و سلوك بشر متدينين ! 
بالتأكيد انهم لا يحتاجون الى من يقول لهم ماذا يفعلو فهم يعلمون اكثر منى و لكنهم ..... لا يريدون
اعتذر على اسلوبى الوقح*


----------



## Strident (28 يونيو 2012)

مش موضوع ايمان وﻻ غيره...فيه فرق بين الايمان (Faith) والIndoctrination

الايمان ﻻ يجعلك خامﻻً!

مينفعش مثﻻً تبقى طالب...وماتذاكرش وﻻ تروح الامتحان اساساً....وتقعد تصلي وتقول معك ﻻ اريد شيئاً على الارض...وخلي ربنا نمرة واحد....والمر الذي يختاره لي الرب (السقوط) احسن من الشهد اللي اختاره لنفسي (النجاح)


الايمان ليس معناه انك تبقى "بروطة".....مجرد ناس قاعدة فاتحة بقها، ومستنية ربنا يرميلها الاكل كل يوم...
زي ما قال لادم....بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزاً!

من ﻻ يريد ان يعمل فﻻ ياكل ايضاً...

وكذلك...اللي خايف وحط ميت خط تحت خايف دي.....يطلب حقه، وبيمسحها في الايمان...يستاهل كل اللي يحصل له...وميعتبرش روحه شهيد....ماهو انت ماتقفش قدام القطر وتقول لي لتكن ارادة الرب!


ما قلتلهمش يقتلوا...لكن ﻻزم يعترضوا....ﻻزم يقفوا في مظاهرات....ﻻزم يرفضوا المجالس العرفية...
ويكونوا مستعدين يموتوا، لكن ﻻ يخنعوا للاغلبية الظالمة...


----------



## Critic (28 يونيو 2012)

اشاعات
واحنا شعب دماغه مريحاه وما بيصدق اى حاجة وينشرها


----------



## Critic (28 يونيو 2012)

> مينفعش مثﻻً تبقى طالب...وماتذاكرش وﻻ تروح الامتحان اساساً....وتقعد تصلي وتقول معك ﻻ اريد شيئاً على الارض...وخلي ربنا نمرة واحد....والمر الذي يختاره لي الرب (السقوط) احسن من الشهد اللي اختاره لنفسي (النجاح)
> 
> 
> الايمان ليس معناه انك تبقى "بروطة".....مجرد ناس قاعدة فاتحة بقها، ومستنية ربنا يرميلها الاكل كل يوم...
> ...


صدقنى انتى برنس وجبت من الآخر والكلام ده المفروض يتبروز ويتعلق فى المياديين
لما قلت كدة شغلولى اسطوانة "الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون"


----------

